# cognitive functions test making me question my type..



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

i took a cognitive functions test, and the order is:
Ni > Fi > Fe > Ne > Si > Ti > Te > Se (as shown in my signature).

based on this, what type would you say i am?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Based on that, I'd think INFJ. But keep in mind, many people get off scores, even on the cognitive function test. 
According to the last time I took a cognitive function test, my cognitive function order is:
Ne>Ti>Te>Fi>Si>Fe>Ni>Se


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know. You could easily be INFP or INFJ given those scores. How close were your top 4 (Ni, Fi, Fe, Ne) functions, percentage wise?

As Nyx has already said, the test can give off scores, so that test alone really shouldn't be an indicator as to determining your type. If it were up to that test, I would have been completely set on ESFP since December, since that's the result it gives me every single time. But I don't think I could possibly be an ESFP. 

Also, when it comes to Fi and Fe, which one do you feel you use more?


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

my scores were:
Ni	28
Fi	25
Fe	23
Ne	22
Si	13
Ti	12
Te	10
Se	7

i feel like i use Fi more than Fe, but not by much. they may be equal.. i don't know.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

From the looks of those scores alone, I would go with INFJ, as Nyx already said. But it's hard to say for certain, because your Ni, Fi, Ne, Fe are so close together, and you said you feel like you use Fi a bit more than Fe. But your Se is also the lowest, which is the Inferior function for INFJ's. 

Have you tried reading INFP and INFJ profiles to see which one you relate to more?


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

i've tried reading the descriptions, and i relate to both of them. i always thought i was INFP just because that was the result i got on the test, and i just accepted it. i knew that INFJ was the rarest type, and i never really thought of myself as rare or unique or anything. i also have an INFJ friend and, while we are very similar, we also have our differences. so i just kind of wrote it off until i took the cognitive functions test, which said that i was most likely an INFJ. i guess it just confused me.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

You might be an INTJ with underdeveloped Te. This can happen. 

Let me ask you a question, when you are in an introverted loop, what can pull yourself out of it?

For me, the other day, I was at work and I felt like I could not get through my shift at all because I felt tired and I wanted to be doing something else and so on. I managed to get pulled out of it when one I heard a song on the radio. One of the employees I get along with as on break, I walked by her and started saying some of the lyrics to myself. I thought she might have gotten a laugh out of that, but that immediately made me feel better.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

when i'm in an introverted loop, to get myself out of it, i guess i just kind of.. accept it. i learn to deal with it. neither a song nor a person could do anything to make me feel better. the external world doesn't do anything to help me. i help myself. it's easier and more effective to help myself.


----------

